# برنامج حساب الكميات الانشائية



## akhilali (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ....أعتذر عن قلة مشاركاتي لانني مشغول في الدراسة حالياً ولكن هذا مجهود شخصي بسيط اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم .... لاتنسونا بالدعاء .... عقيل الهلالي

البرنامج على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/PiAfF5ap/__1.html​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (5 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## الاحمدي1 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا نفع الله بك الجميع


----------



## NOORALDIN (9 يونيو 2012)

شكرا نفع الله بك الجميع


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة*


----------



## amrsaker (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## asshafey (11 يونيو 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ووفقك في امتحاناتك


----------



## brraq (12 يونيو 2012)

هذا الموقع لم يعد يسمح للجميع التحميل منه الا اذا كنت مسجل فيه


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكورر


----------



## كبل (13 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر بلنجاح والتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (13 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## منذر مزمل (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

